# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  endless sacrifice, my done video!

## Sacrifice

my make rogue video on live servers.

i made this year ago. 
my eryx character  :Smile: 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5121070107928104531&q=endless+sacrifice+8


http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...ss+sacrifice+7

----------


## GoatCheese

We need more videos from members like this!

----------


## Sacrifice

; DD lol yea  :Smile:

----------


## nightmare

Wow Nice vid  :Big Grin:

----------


## TripleShank26

Wow i remember you your insane.... why dont you start playing again? (if it is really you)....

----------


## Sacrifice

nah, i dont really want play again wow, it was year ago, now i just play sometimes private server and using hacks and its me

----------


## MLT

Pretty ownage vid. Just as ownage as that rep button i'm moving my mouse towards to..

----------


## Tenni-T

One of the most sexy wow pvp movies I've seen in quite a while.. Pure pwnage..! +Rep

Peace, Tenned.

----------


## Sacrifice

^^
ty mates

----------


## Lysvir

Holy ****, awesome video, m8  :Big Grin: !!!

----------


## clochanam

i know that guy omg

----------


## Sacrifice

u mean, u know me  :Smile:

----------


## fourn443

you got some serious skill  :Smile:

----------


## bluefire24

insane video. very good

----------


## Debt

Nice vid Endless...I was i had reached 60 b4 tbc, rogues suck in 2.12 i mean i think old skool was best everyone knew their place, Rogues at the top then enh shamans and then maybe warlocks, with druids at the bottom but now they turned it all upside down, +rep for you

----------


## Sacrifice

ty debt, ye rogues are no really good anymore than before BC, i leave wow later BC

----------


## Enuf

Nice videos lol
How the hell you get in Iron Forge killing people lol

----------


## Sacrifice

tactic mate, tactic ^^

----------


## Nugma

Tactic to get inside Ironforge and kill people? No?
Anyway! Old movie = low damage, doesn't matter much. 
The use of cooldowns and regs = ... and the "skill" it's like.. i have nothing to fear! VANISH AND PEW PEW! When you could have used your Cold Blood and finish them off easier.. meh.. guess it's just me

----------


## Sacrifice

> Tactic to get inside Ironforge and kill people? No?
> Anyway! Old movie = low damage, doesn't matter much. 
> The use of cooldowns and regs = ... and the "skill" it's like.. i have nothing to fear! VANISH AND PEW PEW! When you could have used your Cold Blood and finish them off easier.. meh.. guess it's just me


lol do u know i didnt made this video for showing my super big dmg, i just make this video cos i want show to other people my charr. so can u shut ur mouth up  :Smile:  i didnt make this video about i think im best rogue.

----------


## Toxik

this video is awesome.. keep makin more!  :Smile:

----------


## jimmy2222

rogues now compare nothing to they did back then, rogues have really been ruined. if i get my rogue up, im not getting him passed 60...

----------


## Debt

Lol 60 is the worst for a rogue now, at 70 you get semi good pvp skills.

----------


## Nugma

> lol do u know i didnt made this video for showing my super big dmg, i just make this video cos i want show to other people my charr. so can u shut ur mouth up  i didnt make this video about i think im best rogue.


Apparently i failed to "express myself"

----------


## Sacrifice

> Apparently i failed to "express myself"


ty sir ^^

----------


## Xaeid

This is sad, I've actually spoken with Eryx a few times, and he has completely quit WoW before he doesn't *go on a private server and use haxx* -.-, this kid is trying to act like this is his video, really sad. Also its pretty obvious from his broken english that hes not the right guy.

----------


## Nugma

> This is sad, I've actually spoken with Eryx a few times, and he has completely quit WoW before he doesn't *go on a private server and use haxx* -.-, this kid is trying to act like this is his video, really sad. Also its pretty obvious from his broken english that hes not the right guy.


No offence but i keep thinking this myself.

----------


## Sacrifice

> This is sad, I've actually spoken with Eryx a few times, and he has completely quit WoW before he doesn't *go on a private server and use haxx* -.-, this kid is trying to act like this is his video, really sad. Also its pretty obvious from his broken english that hes not the right guy.


hah im not right guy huh? i deleted my eryx year ago, and i played on private servers yea, and using hacks, so what? do u think it meaning im not eryx if i using hacks or private servers, i maked new character named gorgia, and played with it

----------


## Xaeid

You really should stop the act, its pretty see through, if you've actually been through the rogue forums where Eryx originally posted this video, then you would know this is half assed. The fact you couldn't even take a bit of criticism shows alot of it. Also, one quick question for your time, do you even remember the name of the ud female rogue you used to do constant world pvp with and even made a video?

----------


## Sacrifice

hey man, i allready tryied link from rogue forum the video but it till not open it, and who are u? i dont rememper u, and what u are talking to me, maybe i know better what i have do and should do.

----------


## hizoko

> Nice vid Endless...I was i had reached 60 b4 tbc, rogues suck in 2.12 i mean i think old skool was best everyone knew their place, Rogues at the top then enh shamans and then maybe warlocks, with druids at the bottom but now they turned it all upside down, +rep for you



Yeahh.. ****ing blizz nerfed shamans, rogues still very strong they can kill every class but warrior/paladin and warlock


u can kill a warlock if u get the ambush..  :Big Grin: 




Very nice vid dude your the best rogue I've seen so far, anyways I wish I could edit like you I loved teh vid!

----------


## Drakee

> Yeahh.. ****ing blizz nerfed shamans, rogues still very strong they can kill every class but warrior/paladin and warlock
> 
> 
> u can kill a warlock if u get the ambush.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice vid dude your the best rogue I've seen so far, anyways I wish I could edit like you I loved teh vid!


nice vid yeah but rogues need a buff my mage at 60 out crited my rogue with 1single pyro and he was 70 and now my 42warr is criting 1.1k with bloodthirst

----------


## Sacrifice

rogues not anymore good  :Frown:

----------


## Phase228

Nice sacrifice i never noticed that u where popular wherent you ^_^

----------


## hizoko

Err rouges buff? theyre pretty strong, your pyro just critted lol, but yeah @ 70 youll be owned by them eryx play it again and make a pvp vid theyre still strong

----------


## Trelek

Thank you Sacrifice. It's videos like this one that make me want to go back to official.

God I miss my rogue.

----------


## Drakee

> Thank you Sacrifice. It's videos like this one that make me want to go back to official.
> 
> God I miss my rogue.


no u dont they suck, i dont care what ppl are saying every 70rogue ive talkd to(about 100 diff) have said rogues are a broken class atm

----------


## Nugma

> Yeahh.. ****ing blizz nerfed shamans, rogues still very strong they can kill every class but warrior/paladin and warlock
> 
> 
> u can kill a warlock if u get the ambush.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice vid dude your the best rogue I've seen so far, anyways I wish I could edit like you I loved teh vid!


 Warlocks are easy dude.... 66+ ofc. And rogues ain't broken

----------


## Debt

Most of the people saying rogues arn't ****ed prolly dont play one...only good thing going for rogues atm is cloak of shadows

----------


## Nugma

> Most of the people saying rogues arn't ****ed prolly dont play one...only good thing going for rogues atm is cloak of shadows


Yeah :/ you're right! They are ****ed and i don't play rogue! Rogues are ****ed how? Get the right spec and set-up and you'll do pro DPS in PvE. Get the right build and setup AND knowledge of how to play your class and then you can kill just about anyone (But warrs >_>)

----------


## Sacrifice

exactly mates.

----------


## Debt

Ok, PVE aint exactly what people who have a high lvl rogue made them for, and i have just found the perfect spec to fight warrs (combat swords) i am now usually getting like ~80kb per 45 min AV

----------


## Nugma

> Ok, PVE aint exactly what people who have a high lvl rogue made them for, and i have just found the perfect spec to fight warrs (combat swords) i am now usually getting like ~80kb per 45 min AV


You're telling me that people made rogues for PvP? Yes! Exactly!

----------


## mornaistar

rogues are fine .. really  :Wink: 
if you cant do pvp well with them its not about the class its about you xD

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/downlo...41181&mirror=2

about the movie , its a nice movie gz

----------


## hizoko

@Morn, yeah rogues are nice still, seem pretty fun if u got skill ;D

----------


## mornaistar

> @Morn, yeah rogues are nice still, seem pretty fun if u got skill ;D


indeed , it requires more skill as the players have like 10 times more life and you dont crit 10 times harder , so you have to workaround that :P

----------


## dondon

That is one awesome video, make more!! Made me cry though, makes me miss my banned rogue  :Frown:

----------


## hizoko

> That is one awesome video, make more!! Made me cry though, makes me miss my banned rogue


rofl banstick, neways whyd u get banned.

----------


## Sacrifice

;> just suspended banned or? FOREVA?!  :Embarrassment: oo

----------


## Amoney13

Hey sacrafice I PM'd you but you never responded....
I wanted to know what spec build you rogue is and what two weapons you were using. Thanks

----------


## Job For a Cowboy

O.O you were like pew pew pew, Swa quatang
i wanna have some action like that.

----------


## original~GANK~staz

i remember when i got my perdys blade it was the night i got my t2 pants, see my old guild didnt run mc alot but when they did the GM who is my cuzin brought me along, and that was the first time we got to rag and he gave me perdy blade and bloodfang pants, boy was the guild pissed, i just turned 60 like 2 days b4 it,  :Big Grin:  sweet vid btw

----------


## Sacrifice

> i remember when i got my perdys blade it was the night i got my t2 pants, see my old guild didnt run mc alot but when they did the GM who is my cuzin brought me along, and that was the first time we got to rag and he gave me perdy blade and bloodfang pants, boy was the guild pissed, i just turned 60 like 2 days b4 it,  sweet vid btw


haha nice ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## Innit

Can we ban Debt at least, he pretended to be Grim.

----------


## DJ Zodiac

AMAZING! +rep

I mean it was amazing i cant imagine being alliance in your server but im horde anyway  :Big Grin:  and the same i quit and went to priv servers hehe did ya give your acc to a friend? hehe 

But amazing work my friend the visual arts are just so cool

----------


## Nugma

> Can we ban Debt at least, he pretended to be Grim.


Can we ban Sacrifice then? He is not the one who made the video. It's sooooo obvious.

----------


## Sacrifice

> Can we ban Sacrifice then? He is not the one who made the video. It's sooooo obvious.


nugma wtf? are u envious or something and i have made that video year ago or 2, i can send to u the videos from that video, go check on video-google or wow europe, just pm me or go to msn ill send to u all my done video then u will believe its mine, and ban me? lol what i have doed wrong my friends can explain i have made the video, i just hate u nugma, allways shut ur mouth up to me, can u stop that

----------


## Nugma

Okok, let me try to answer kindly. I have little faith in people who just leeches respect.


> nugma wtf? are u envious or something and i have made that video year ago or 2


 STOP DROP! Right here. I don't envy that you made a succesfull WoW movie. The fact is, you didn't make it., 


> i can send to u the videos from that video, go check on video-google or wow europe, just pm me or go to msn ill send to u all my done video then u will believe its mine


 Just because you have the videos, doesn't mean it's yours


> and ban me? lol what i have doed wrong


 Yes yes, i was completely serious about that.


> my friends can explain i have made the video


 Go on, give me some clear evidence.,


> i just hate u nugma,


 Aww, why all this hate? 


> allways shut ur mouth up to me, can u stop that


 What is thay supposed to mean? I close my mouth down to you? Ohh now i get it! Unless you can give me some cold hard evidence that the 12 year old raider ('Twas you) That hardly can spell or gramma wrote such a nice intro and all made the video, then i will eat my words back into me. 
I have nothing against you, i don't really hate you.

----------


## DJ Zodiac

> Okok, let me try to answer kindly. I have little faith in people who just leeches respect. STOP DROP! Right here. I don't envy that you made a succesfull WoW movie. The fact is, you didn't make it., Just because you have the videos, doesn't mean it's yours Yes yes, i was completely serious about that. Go on, give me some clear evidence., Aww, why all this hate? What is thay supposed to mean? I close my mouth down to you? Ohh now i get it! Unless you can give me some cold hard evidence that the 12 year old raider ('Twas you) That hardly can spell or gramma wrote such a nice intro and all made the video, then i will eat my words back into me. 
> I have nothing against you, i don't really hate you.


Wow what's up with all the hate but i think endless sacrfice made it but idk nugma how can it be yours?

----------


## Sacrifice

lol nugma then try download the video from somewhere  :Big Grin: , i got all part of the minutes

and yeah, my charr name was eryx and gorgia was my newest charr, and gorfia was my draenei, and hidewalker my rogue, and then and then and then, eryx is last very long ago

and yeah, my sister laugh to u too, he saw that i made the video, and dont say u dont believe "i dont got sister" lol, yes i got and someones skype users can say that too

and yeah this video is not nothing special so its cant be that serious u dont believe i dont have make it, but i have... anyway, i dont use this video for showing how super good i am, (im not good, i was good :P) well i just show my charr on this thread, well can u just stop asking on that thread like that shit what u typing now. ty nugma

----------


## Nugma

> ] nugma how can it be yours?


? How wha'?

----------


## EliMob441

> i remember when i got my perdys blade it was the night i got my t2 pants, see my old guild didnt run mc alot but when they did the GM who is my cuzin brought me along, and that was the first time we got to rag and he gave me perdy blade and bloodfang pants, boy was the guild pissed, i just turned 60 like 2 days b4 it,  sweet vid btw


Lol on my pally i was getting my t2 pants and they drop but low and behold they give it the other paladin for "Accident" Worst night lol

PS: So much hate in this thread!

----------


## Exile232

Nice...insane rogueness

----------


## Nivv123

**** sake i talked to eryx a few times too, im not sure u even know wats the real player's name..so stop the act. the real eryx has perfect english, and he told me that he quit WoW and he stopped playing it for good, and now you saying you're on the pricking private server? haha wtf..
prove yourself that u R the real eryx and maybe we'll believe you  :Wink: 

P.S, hope you get banned for pretending to be a hero :P

----------


## XaVe

This is not Sacrifice. He probaly got his name from the video .. "Endless Sacrifice" that name sucks tbh. noob. not his video, his highest char ever is a level 56 rogue. fat noob.

----------


## Nugma

> This is not Sacrifice. He probaly got his name from the video .. "Endless Sacrifice" that name sucks tbh. noob. not his video, his highest char ever is a level 56 rogue. fat noob.


Incorrect facts makes jesus cry. It's 53.

----------


## Innit

He is banned.

----------


## Sacrifice

lol i dont care, **** this website, u all suck anyway, ban me more i dont care, **** YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

----------


## japa

I'm Sacrifice's friend and its his REALLY movie! i saw when he did that movie  :Big Grin:  and its very hard to do :P...

----------


## EliMob441

> lol i dont care, **** this website, u all suck anyway, ban me more i dont care, **** YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


the site sucks when you get bann for repping yourself because your a bitch to rep and this site

----------


## Sacrifice

no i have hate all peoples here when i started this website so i stop this forever

----------


## Nugma

> no i have hate all peoples here when i started this website so i stop this forever


We hate you too. At least i do, you can't pretend like you're someone you're not.

----------


## terenhas

edit: deleted all the congrats cuz you suck. if you hated everyone on the ste why'd you make an account? now kindly tumble down the stairs on your way out

----------


## EliMob441

> no i have hate all peoples here when i started this website so i stop this forever


QQ noob :wink0:

----------


## MLT

Banned ftw.

----------


## wtfx

I cant believe some people pretend to be someone just be "cool" or "adored".. or in this case, for some rep. Your very low "sacrifice", Get a life, wich you will most likely fail at too.

----------


## Awa

Best video i ever seen, i wish i was on PvP server.

----------


## Zore.

Love this vid yay for rogues!

----------


## Twinks'R'Us

Hi Sacrifice, Great Job with the video "Endless Sacrifice" I love it;

I was wondering?
Could you tell me what programs you used for the film editing because shortly im making twink video.


Thanks


P.S: i added your vid to my favourites and i have viewed it 6 times so far . :Big Grin:

----------


## vashownsyou

yeah, nice vid, and I did love pre-BC better =P + there were more of those ppl who have now quit back then =P

----------


## Gelormino

Awesome  :Big Grin: 
+REP  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gelormino

BOO....you suck I just looked through the comments and you're banned.....you phail  :Big Grin: 

-Rep -.-

----------


## Chsz

what a nub, its pretty sad you have to pretend to be somebody just to get pointless rep on a website lol

----------


## 00162

Cool video :P

----------


## Abcdetc

God I remember these videos, used to watch them all the time while I was leveling my rogue. Taught me pretty much all of the basics on rogueing. Assuming it is you, thanks for the head start in my WoW career <3

----------

